# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Vamos, vamos.... yo de maga???

## Bohemia

Hola,

Me llamo Eva y de momento al registrarme me he puesto Bohemia, aunque no quiere decir que ése sea mi nombre artistico, porque oficialmente todavía no tengo...pero corre prisa, corre prisa que ya tengo pendientes 2 actuaciones este mes... y todavía sin nombre artistico... ainssss!!!! :Confused: 

Si es que todavía no sé cómo me veo metida en esto.
Pero ya sabeis, una cosa lleva a la otra... 
actué en una clase de parvulario, para niños de 4-5 años, luego un cumple de un hijo de una amiga..., y una cosa lleva a la otra...(como he dicho antes).
Total, que el otro día, me paran por la calle para pedirme " presupuesto " para un cumple de una niña, y ayer... me "invitan" a otro cumple donde también actuaré...

En fin... , qué habré  hecho yo para merecer esto  :Confused: ?, Dios míoooo!!! Si no me gustan los niños ni la magia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O15: 
Pues aquí, estoy, no quieres sopa.... pues toma.... 2 tazas!!!!! :001 07: 

2 actuaciones para este mes. Pienso improvisar, lo que salga, saldrá...!!!!

Mi tipo de magia, de momento va encaminado al tipo cómico-infantil... rozando el clown.

Y al ser posible, no quiero ni fama, ni escenarios, ni rollos de esos. Ni quiero la agenda repleta, que me estreso en seguida ,me pongo de mala leche. Que para chupar cámara y abarrotar los escenarios ya nos valen los mismos de siempre.... y no me gustaría que se quedasen en paro  :001 302: .

Pues, eso es todo como maga-novata... a ver como sigue la cosa.... 

Saludos, nos leemos por aquí...



Eva Bohemia

**************************************************  *************

----------


## The Joker

Bienvenida Eva! espero que te lo pases bien en esta web y con tus actuaciones :P

----------


## renard

bienvenida Eva y suerte para tus actuaciones aqui estamos para ayudar si lo necesitas,aqui hay unos cuantos expertos en magia infantil.

----------


## Pulgas

Bienvenida.
¿Estás segura de que es cierto todo lo que dices? Eso de que la magia no te gusta... Lo de que improvisarás (en vez de llevarlo todo trabajado y bien traajado...) ¡Uf!

----------


## Bohemia

Gracias por la bienvenida The Jocker , Renard y Pulgas.

Pulgas, te contesto, que es totalmente cierto.... No me gusta nada la magia. Fijate, si me gusta poco....que aprendí todos los trucos, la teoría de la magia, precisamente... por eso... porque la magia no me gusta.... no lo soporto, que venga alguien a hacerme un truco y que encima no me quiera contar cómo lo hace. 
El caso, es que cuando ya aprendes.... sabes los trucos , y adquieres el poder.... te apetece pasar al otro lado para "torturar" en este caso a los niños.  Que me gustan tanto como la magia.

Lo de improvisar, así es, no voy a actuar en el Coliseum, por lo que sobre la marcha saldrán las cosas.... (evidentemente, los juegos están ensayados) pero la presentación y el enlace de ellos, pues no, porque con niños no sabes... si saldrá algún listo que te pille los juegos (porque tiene los jueguecitos del mago tal o la caja Borrás)  y por tanto habrá que sacarlo de ayudante... o amenazarlo con meterlo en una caja de espadas, o en ese momento... según el juego.... según el comentario del niño o niña... lo mismo rompo el juego o se lo regalo ... A saber!

El señor que me pidió presupuesto para una señora,su hija ya estuvo en 2 actuaciones mías (una en parvulario hace ya unos años) y luego un cumple, así que ya saben lo que hay.

----------


## renard

Jajaja pero si no te gusta que haces en este foro Bhoemia?Te dedicas a la magia profesionalmente o quieres dedicarte a la magia?Ho solo vas hacer estas dos actuaciones que dices y vas a pasar de este bello arte?

----------


## Bohemia

Jeje,,je,je....Renard, pues eso digo yo, que qué hago aquí? pero ya que mi entorno me lía... pues tendré que mirar de hacerlo lo mejor posible...
Pues de momento, sí, haré esas dos actuaciones, pero fíjate, que de una vez que lo haces, luego te sale otra. Ahora he comprado juegos nuevos... 
Por ahora, piensa que como voy así a lo loco, pues no quiero cobrar, eso te permite tantear el terreno...,y a la vez, quienes te han visto ya saben qué tipo de magia haces. Y luego funciona el boca a boca.

He sido artista de escenario (baile) hace algunos años, que tuve que dejar por problemas de salud: anorexia, dolores en rodillas y tobillos (movimientos de pasos de claqué) , en estas actuaciones incluía en momentos dados serpentinas plateadas y aparición de bengalas (sin uso de aparatos), es lo más cerca que he estado de la magia espectáculo. Por lo que ya no me motivan los escenarios,ni las apariciones en la tele aguantando a famosos impertinentes, ni los viajes por obligación , ni el estrés ese ya vivido.

Me apetece hacer algo más cercano, menos serio, y más a la mano. De momento, me estoy divirtiendo... No te preocupes, si el destino me hace seguir en ésto, pues seguiré... si no... pues ya no me saldrá ninguna actuación más y ya está.

Saludosss!!!!

----------


## renard

Jo lo siento por lo de tu salud,espero que estes bien y que sigas en la magia y que te guste,ya se que haora no te gusta pero no me preocupo la magia hara su trabajo y caeras como hemos caido todos los que estamos en este foro,Un abrazo Bhoemia.

----------


## mayico

Bienvenida, si dices que de momento te lo pasas bien significa que te gusta lo que haces, y si lo que haces va con niños y magia, significa que algo te tiene que gustar, por lo tanto, tan cierto no son tus mensajes.
Está bien que actues, pero mejor está si te lo curras, ya que si no lo haces, lo que has hecho es quitarle a otro profesional unos posibles bolos de los cuales alimentarian quiza a su familia.
Torturar a los niños?? Pues no se la visión que tienes de los niños, y peor aún, no se la visión que tienes sobre los magos y sobre los clown... Una lastima ya que si has actuado, sabes lo que es un show, seguro que algo de tablas tienes, por lo tanto no se te daria mal del todo... Pero creo que enfocas mal tu forma de empezar, que no tienes claro lo que quieres y no se si has ingresado al foro con preguntas y pidiendo ayuda o solo a visitarnos... Igualmente encantado, lee el foro y lee como empezar en la magia, por el foro encontraras datos importantes y muy interesantes sobre actuaciones de magia y el como tener todo apunto y sobre la improvisación leerás opiniones tambien, buscalo... Un abrazo

----------


## Pulgas

Pues, lo siento, pero no me gusta nada de nada tu planteamiento.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo de momento saludo. Más que nada por el nick, ya que yo artísticamente firmo como Bohemio, curiosamente. Excepto en la magia.

 Espero que te pique el gusanillo de verdad.

----------


## Mossy

Bienvenida!
Por cierto, a mi me parece que esta va a ser la típica situación que lo hace por sus razones, y que aunque ahora no le guste, le acabará gustando.

----------


## Coloclom

A mi me gustas, de echo la próxima vez que me deje caer por Barcelona intentaré contactarte  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## MagNity

jajaa... Tu siempre igual Colo... por cierto, a ver cuando te pasas por el SIS...xDDD
Bienvenida Bohemia y ... lo siento, pienso igual que Pulgas, creo que en la magia no se puede ir a improvisar (otra cosa es que se improvise sobre lo escrito y ensayado porque las condiciones son propicias a sacarle más jugo).
La magia no es un reto a ver si te pillan o a ver si eres más listo,... la magia consiste en hacer lo imposible, en crear la ilusión, en recuperar la inocencia y si puede ser la alegría. Escucha a Pulgas que es un gran mago y maestro, verás como Ignoto te dirá lo mismo, y són grandes magos a quien puedes aprender mucho... porque si quieres trabajar de esto, o te gusta o desgraciadamente harás daño a este noble arte y es algo que imagino que no querrás. 
Seguro que tienes un potencial enorme, no desaproveches tu oportunidad y sigue el buen camino.

----------


## luis_bcn

bienvenida bohemia ,aqui somos bastantes de barcelona ,xDD , espero que las actuaciones salgan bien ,ya nos contaras si quieres!! .
********

----------


## Tracer

Supongo que tu entrada causa reacciones adversas, por que en principio, toda la gente del foro, esta "enamorada" de la magia, y la base es qeu, nada de improvisacion, si no está preparada. Y que te presentes diciendo que odias la magia, a los niños y que vas improvisando... tiene su miga...  :117:  de todas maneras si estás aqui, será que no es tan fiero el leon como lo pintan. Bienvenida.

----------


## MagDani

Yo estoy un poco alucinado....

Porque a mi si no me gusta pescar ni tampoco el mar, no me compro una caña y me pego 3 horas mirando el mar con una caña en la mano.... o puede que te guste y no lo sepas.

Espero que lo descubras pronto, mientras tanto bienvenida.

----------


## trecemg

Yo creo que ese planteamiento es más bien miedo al fracaso. Un escudo que te pones por si te sale mal la actuación y así, si fracasas tienes la escusa de que no te gusta y que era improvisado. 
Es la única explicación que yo le veo, sino no tiene sentido que practiques y compres trucos nuevos como bien explica MagDani.

----------


## Iban

Bienvenida, Bohemia. O si lo prefieres, podemos llamarte la "Aída Nizar" de la magia.

;-)

----------


## Coloclom

No quiero crear debate, ya que soy de la misma opinión que todos e incluso más cerrado aún.

Pero sí hay un par de argumentos que respaldan a Bohemia y tienen bastante fuerza:

Una de nuestras normas no escritas es que hagamos magia como si realmente tuviesemos poderes. Y si alguien pudiera hacer magia de verdad, no haría rutinas.

Y la otra, quizá ya utópica pero cierta, es que el mejor de los magos, será aquel que sin saber tocar un instrumento consiga coger un saxo, subirse al escenario y tocar sin desentonar con el resto de músicos. Esto lo he leído muchas veces.

Y uno que a mi parecer lo hace muy bien es Dani Daortiz. A muchos nos encanta Dani, a otros no les gusta; pero él consigue hacerlo.


Y estoy con Tracer, no creo que el león sea tan fiero como sus rugidos aparentan.



GRANDE IBAN!

----------


## lalogmagic

Que presentación tan extraña, soy bastante nuevo en el foro pero no creo que haya habido otra asi antes.

Tengo unas cositas que comentar al respecto:
1. Se necesita valor o descaro para presentarse asi en un foro donde todos somos magos y amantes de nuestro arte.
2. Creo que alguien que no ama a los niños no puede presentar un buen espectaculo magico-infantil, entonces desde mi punto de vista o tu presentación no va a ser tan buena o es falso (por lo menos inconscientemente te gustan los niños), no importa que tan depurada sea tu técnica, tienes que amar lo que haces y apreciar a tu público, pues a él te debes.
3. Estoy sorprendido, este tema lleva ya muchas respuestas y faltan muchas más.

Por cierto, soy de México y por aca hay muchos magos que se dedican a esto porque no tuvieron más opción, por eso la magia en mi país esta tan desvalorada, yo creo que si uno no ama lo que hace debe cuscar hacer otra cosa que realmente ame.

De todas maneras bienvenida pues estoy seguro algo te gusta de la magia, sino no estarías aqui.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Mí no comprender nada de nada. Ahora mismo se me pasan 101 cosas por la cabeza para decir, pero prefiero esperar a ver la evolución en el foro.

Bienvenida.

----------


## Coloclom

*******
Me gusta defender las ideas de la escuela mágica española y lo que comenta Eva no encaja para nada, pero es joven y está empezando. De echo, creo que lo que dice se refiere más al pasado que al presente. Si ha venido hasta aquí, es porque la magia le encanta. Si no cobra nada por hacer magia a esos pequeños monstruos, es porque la magia le encanta, y quizá aún no lo sepa, pero todos nosotros mordimos el anzuelo de la magia una vez, y ninguno nos hemos querido curar la herida, a Eva le ocurrirá lo mismo.

----------


## Mag Marches

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que a dicho Coloclom xDD. Pero bienvenida seas mujer! **************

----------


## Bohemia

Bueno, buenoooooo..... Cuánto público!!!!

Gracias, por vuestros comentarios y palabras....
Y por hacer el esfuerzo de "intentar entenderme".... pero para que os hagais una idea , esto es como quién se encuentra un caballo salvaje y tiene que empezar a domarlo.... 

La magia, el ilusionismo , no es algo buscado , pero de alguna manera.... ha llegado a mí.Y en eso estamos, aprendiendo día a día. 


Hace unos años "heredé" algunos juegos de magia de un mago que se retiró.... y repartió sus juegos entre sus amistades, en el reparto a mí me tocó una caja de cristales (con un regustillo antiguo) muy linda, unos cubiletes rojos metálicos de cambios,  una chistera plegable (pobreta, está muy gastada).... Con estas cosas hice mis primeras actuaciones.

Ahora me he comprado juegos nuevos, pero no me llenan, con el tema de las cajas Borrás y Blas...me dá pánico que la gente (el público) esté pensando:" qué tontería, qué idiota, si eso lo hago yo". 
Por éste motivo, estoy inventando algún juego, y poco a poco ... conseguir "prescindir" de los juegos comprados,... y procurar crear o adaptar juegos propios.

El primer contacto que tuve con el ilusionismo, fue con unos juegos que regalaban hace años, no sé si alguno se acordará...los regalaba Danone, el otro día los encontró mi madre por su casa.... y me hizo ilusión volver a verlos...! uno era una copa con bolas negras (aparecen-desaparecen) y otro un cofrecito también de desaparición-aparición de unas bolitas de colores...  

Yo os leía, pero no intervenía.Y cuando tengo dudas o preguntas, uso el buscador, porque casi todos los temas se han tratado aquí, y es muy agradable conoceros y aprender de vosotros, aunque buscando algún tema, ...encuentro enfoques totalmente contradictorios.
Por lo que no me queda más opción que crear mi propia visión de las cosas, casi siempre... guiada por la intuición.


Muaksssss!!!!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno, antes que nada se nota que eres artista, a muchos nos lleva años comprender que no importa la diversidad sino la unidad, y la unidad es simplemente lo que tu creas mejor, en tu caso guiada por la intuicion, en el mio por los aplausos y rostros del publico.

Segundo se sobre entiende que no amas  la magia pero que, por ahora te esta coqueteando, por el momento como regalo del cielo te llevo a infantiles que puede que te guste o no, pero que hoy seguramente es necesidad.

Mañana con mas tiempo tu sabras que te gusta mas, close up, infantiles, escapismo, sombras chinescas etc etc, pero cuando sepas que es eso... seguramente es por que ya te enamoro.

De mi parte muy bienvenida a tu nuevo camino de descubrimientos artisticos, vocacionales y laborales, y sobre todo al foro de potagia.

----------


## Bohemia

> Está bien que actues, pero mejor está si te lo curras, ya que si no lo haces, lo que has hecho es quitarle a otro profesional unos posibles bolos de los cuales alimentarian quiza a su familia.


Sobre este tema es algo que podríamos hablar largo y tendido. He visto en otros hilos que se le ha comentado lo mismo a gente que empieza. Ahora recuerdo un hilo donde un chico, canceló una actuación pequeña a nivel principiante, porque varios magos expertos le estuvisteis insistiendo en que no le daba tiempo a improvisar nada... y al final, el chico cogió miedo o sentimiento de culpa o no sé.
El caso, es que una de las cosas que se le dijo, fue algo parecido a lo que me dices a mí en esta parte de tu post.

Yo pienso que nadie quita bolos a nadie. Para empezar, a mí me han salido 2 actuaciones sin poner anuncios, ni nada, es decir... por referencias. Porque me conocen, por lo tanto... Tú crees que quito yo el pan de una familia de otro mago? estás seguro? Y en todo caso, si entra gente nueva.... y se abre paso, te parece mal?  no crees que la gente que lleva tiempo, los magos buenos... los que mantienen su familia de ésto... Si son tan buenos, deben tener una clientela "fija", y por tanto no deberían temer perder su parte de pan. 
Y qué tal si le damos la vuelta a la tortilla... y empiezan los magos de siempre... a dejar sitio a los nuevos...? porque la verdad, a veces aburre ver siempre lo mismo.... más de lo mismo... 

Bueno, es simplemente mi opinión. Siento ser tan sincera. Un abrazo también para tí y para todos.

----------


## Iban

Como diría Peter: "¡Zas! En toda la boca".

:-)

Bohemia, ¿Te animas a abrir un hilo con ese contenido, para que no se pierda en el área de presentaciones? Sospecho que tu punto de vista puede ser muuuuuy refrescante.

----------


## Bohemia

> :-)
> 
> Bohemia, ¿Te animas a abrir un hilo con ese contenido, para que no se pierda en el área de presentaciones? Sospecho que tu punto de vista puede ser muuuuuy refrescante.


 
Pues no sé. Tú crees?  dá el tema para un hilo interesante? Igual  se lía una batalla y cierran el tema...Que el asunto es un poquillo espinoso.

----------


## Iban

> ...Que el asunto es un poquillo espinoso.


Sssssssssssssssssssssssacto! Y precisamente por eso.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Fuego!! mantenlo prendido fuegoo, mo lo dejes apagar y grita fuego!!! :001 302:  No te preocupes Bohemia los moderadores tienen agua de sobra

----------


## Pulgas

> Sobre este tema es algo que podríamos hablar largo y tendido. He visto en otros hilos que se le ha comentado lo mismo a gente que empieza. Ahora recuerdo un hilo donde un chico, canceló una actuación pequeña a nivel principiante, porque varios magos expertos le estuvisteis insistiendo en que no le daba tiempo a improvisar nada... y al final, el chico cogió miedo o sentimiento de culpa o no sé.
> El caso, es que una de las cosas que se le dijo, fue algo parecido a lo que me dices a mí en esta parte de tu post.
> 
> Yo pienso que nadie quita bolos a nadie. Para empezar, a mí me han salido 2 actuaciones sin poner anuncios, ni nada, es decir... por referencias. Porque me conocen, por lo tanto... Tú crees que quito yo el pan de una familia de otro mago? estás seguro? Y en todo caso, si entra gente nueva.... y se abre paso, te parece mal? no crees que la gente que lleva tiempo, los magos buenos... los que mantienen su familia de ésto... Si son tan buenos, deben tener una clientela "fija", y por tanto no deberían temer perder su parte de pan. 
> Y qué tal si le damos la vuelta a la tortilla... y empiezan los magos de siempre... a dejar sitio a los nuevos...? porque la verdad, a veces aburre ver siempre lo mismo.... más de lo mismo... 
> 
> Bueno, es simplemente mi opinión. Siento ser tan sincera. Un abrazo también para tí y para todos.


Creo que estás partiendo de algunos planteamientos erróneos.
¿Por qué (algunos) aconsejamos que no se actúe cuando no se tienen los deberes bien hechos? (falta de tiempo, falta de preparación, error en el diseño de un espectáculo...)
Te enumero sólo algunas de las razones.
El riesgo de que no guste lo que haces o de que te pillen es inmenso. Tras ello viene la frustración y, en no pocos casos, el abandono. Y esa sensación de fracaso se puede evitar fácilmente si se dedica a cada cosa el tiempo que necesita. Así pues, una parte del consejo afecta al interés que sentimos hacia el mago.
En segundo lugar, los espectadores, habitualmente, esperan encontrar un espectáculo de magia cuando se les convoca a eso, a un espectáculo de magia. Si la actuación está poco preparada, quien sale perdiendo es el público, que ve algo mal estructurado y, con frecuencia, mal ejecutado. Y ahí está una de las claves del espectáculo (no sólo de la magia): no defraudar al respetable.
Hay una tercera razón, que aglutina a las dos y va un poco más allá. El respeto a la magia. Cuando las cosas no salen bien, para una parte importantísima de la audiencia lo que fracasa es la magia (no les apetecerá volver a otro espectáculo, porque pensarán que la magia es un tostón). Si lo provocamos por nuestra falta de trabajo previo, habremos hecho un flaco favor a la magia, entendida como conjunto de mago, espectadores y espectáculo.
Si uno los tres argumentos, llego a la conclusión de que seguiré aconsejando a alguien que renuncie a hacer algo mal preparado (o insuficientemente preparado), lo que no implica, para nada que le esté zancadilleando, sino que estoy dándole el mejor consejo que conozco. No le digo que abandone el oficio, sino que espere. Y la magia es paciencia.

Te equivocas también al establecer una competición entre el mago profesional y el mago que empieza. Y, además, entras en contradicción con lo que afirmas más arriba: no, no se trata de que uno deje paso a otro o de que uno le quite nada al otro (esto último lo tienes claro y en ese sentido replicas a Máyico). Cada uno tiene su espacio y, por consiguiente, el riesgo de que uno entorpezca al otro es pequeño (salvo en todo lo que comentaba al en el tercer punto del apartado anterior).
Soy consciente de que yo te aburro poco (como público), porque se me conoce poco (fuera del foro), pero tengo muy claro que cuando actúo no lo hago para ti, así que nada me importa que te sientas cansada por los de siempre. Actúo para los niños (puesto que hago magia infantil) y su valoración es la que tengo en cuenta. Si a ellos les gusta, la opinión del resto del gremio de afecta sólo en su justa medida.
Hay, sin embargo, varios factores más que sí conviene sopesar, como el hecho de que el mago profesionalizado (aburra o no) hace frente a obligaciones fiscales por lo que al soportar ciertos gastos (obligatorios) sí debe recibir un trato diferente. Prueba de ello es que existen muchas programaciones donde sólo entran profesionales. El aficionado (¡cómo no!) tiene su sitio, pero en otro rincón del mundo del espectáculo (que es muy amplio). Y, la cesión de una parte de su tarta se la hará a quienes estén en iguales circunstancias que él, no a quien se mueve en un estrato diferente.
Esto no es clasista 8por favor, que nadie lo vea así) sino algo de lógica y justicia: si queiro ser considerado profesional, tendré que comportarme en todo como un profesional.

He conocido algunas personas (muy pocas) con el suficiente don como para poder salir a trabajar sin un trabajo previo muy serio y gustar. Las envidio. Los mortales tenemos que conformarnos con currar muchas horas para no defraudar la confianza que se deposita en nosotros.

He conocido algunas personas (más de las que me gustaría) que hacen magia infantil sin que les gusten los niños. Y me dan mucha pena. Yo hago magia para ser feliz, si me lo pasara mal actuando opositaría, trabajaría detrás de la barra de un bar o me buscaría los garbanzos en otro ofiio, pero nunca haciendo algo que no me gusta. Y no puedo creer que alguien que odia a los niños disfrute haciendo magia para ellos.

----------


## Bohemia

vaya, Pulgas, justo cuando me escribías aquí... estaba yo abriendo un hilo sobre el tema. Más que nada para no seguir debatiendo sobre eso aquí.

En cuanto a lo de la magia con niños, pues repito: precisamente, soy la primera alucinada que a más digo que los odio, más se me pegan.  A lo mejor lo "pillas" ahora...., que es parte del juego... !!!

----------


## Pulgas

Gracias. 
He contestado también en el otro hilo. De todas maneras, copio mi respuesta anterior allí, para agrupar el debate.´
El hilo del que hablamos es éste:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/los-...40/#post309839

----------


## Tracer

Nosotros somos como tus niños, veo, cuanto mas odias la magia, mas nos pegamos a ti.... Jaajajajajaja.

----------


## Bohemia

> Nosotros somos como tus niños, veo, cuanto mas odias la magia, mas nos pegamos a ti.... Jaajajajajaja.


 
Tú sí que sabes...!!!!! ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.....

----------


## ERAMGO

Bueno, bueno... pero que desmadre.

Eva, hay que ver la que has liado... en fin, de todas maneras, aunque yo también soy nuevo por aquí te doy la bienvenida. Siempre es un placer conocer de la existencia de una nueva maga ya que este mundillo està principalmente habitado por hombres. Chicoooooos!!! Controlad vuestras hormonas!!! Menudo recibimiento!!! Seguro que Eva està pensando que soys unos feakys asociales cerrados en vuestra habitación con una baraja de cartas y escribiendo barbaridades por los foros de magia!!!

Eva, tus mensajes me han desconcertado un poco. No sé si hablas tú o un personaje que has creado.
Como puede ser que no te guste la magia, la practiques, compres nuevos juegos, los espectáculos sean gratuitos y te diviertas al hacerlo? No entiendo nada... y además te proponen repetir!!!
Como puede ser que no te gusten los niños y actues para ellos? Yo casi no me atrevo a hacerle un juego a mi sobrino. Es tan manazas, imprevisible, directo, curioso... para mí los críos son un público muy, muy difícil.

Siceramente, yo creo que te gusta lo que haces. La magia no es algo que se pueda realizar por obligación, para ganar un sueldo, no es como pasar productos por el lector de códigos de un super (con todos mis respetos para los cajeros/as). Tiene que haber una inquietud y cierto afán de superación. Además, me da que eres una tia muy perfeccionista y exigente contigo misma y creo que a lo que tu llamas improvisar yo le llamaría flexibilidad i/o agilidad escénica y la usas para adaptarte a tu temible público (los niños). Porqué yo creo que para actuar con niños hay que ser tan directo, rápido y espontáneo como ellos.

No sé... hay lo dejo.

----------


## Bohemia

> Yo casi no me atrevo a hacerle un juego a mi sobrino. Es tan manazas, imprevisible, directo, curioso... .


Prueba, igual te sorprendes. Ponlo a una cierta distancia... Y haz alguno, a ver cómo reacciona. Más que nada, porque primero hay que probar con el público cobaya más a la mano.
Tal como tú dices, sí que se las traen los niños, a lo mejor a los 4-5-6 años no, pero a partir de los 7 años, se las traen. Por eso hablo de la improvisación, porque si saco un juego.... y algún crío dice saber el truco..., no me voy a amargar. Y me dá la sensación que más "montadito" lo lleves todo, con un argumento, un diálogo...etc... y más te tomen el pelo.

Lo que tengo claro que si no tengo éxito en niños con edades escolares, nunca se sabe... no deberíamos despreciar al público geriatrico ( me ha dado la idea el viejo verde) . Que también les ilusiona la magia, y si sabían los trucos, ya los han olvidado.

Gracias por todas las bienvenidas.

----------


## Pulgas

*Por acuerdo del equipo de moderación, hemos decidido eliminar del foro todos los comentarios que se alejan de la bienvenida o de la controversia que han originado algunas declaraciones de Bohemia.*
*Desde MagiaPotagia le damos la bienvenida a Eva, le agradecemos que fomente la discusión y el intercambio de pareceres sobre cuestiones mágicas. Cualquier otro aspecto, que tienda a marcar la distinción entre usuarios y usuarias será eliminado, En este foro no queremos centrarnos en magos/magas, sino en la magia.*

*Algún día habrá que aprender a medir lo ques una broma y lo que es pasarse.*

----------


## Bohemia

Gracias Pulgas y equipo de moderación. 
Muchas gracias por vuestra acogida. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes, compartir inquietudes, y por el momento están haciendo que me ilusione con éste mundillo. 

Gracias a todos y todas.

----------


## magik mackey

Hola Eva, del 2 al 9 de julio se celebra en Terrassa (BCN), el sexto festival internacional de Damas Magicas.

Organizado por Teia Moner, con un exito increscendo cada año, y este es el sexto.

Damas Magicas.jpg

y veras que son mas de las que nos pensamos, las mujeres que se dedican a la Magia, y ademas haciendolo muy bien.

A mi me encanta hacer magia infantil, precisamente por ser un publico espontaneo e inprevisible, ya que dicha espontaneidad e inprevision te puede dar mucho "juego", sobretodo si haces que participen activamente del show. 

Sin olvidarnos tambien de que es el publico mas agradecido.

Si te gusta lo que haces, adelante, disfrutalo y hazles sentir la Magia.

----------


## Bohemia

Gracias por el aviso del festival. Me lo apunto para tenerlo en cuenta.

----------


## Magnano

Abre ese post mujer, lo estamos deseando, hace mucho tiempo que no me meto en un berenjenal y me apetece mucho.
Por otra parte, no puedes negar que te gusta la magia, tú misma has dicho que al ver aquellos juegos viejos te entró un sentimiento de alegría, eso es que en algún momento de tu vida los apreciaste y que ahora, te siguen haciendo gracia, les tienes aprecio, o eso es lo que nos dejas leer entre líneas.

Un fuerte abrazo y bienvenida a este maravilloso mundo del espectáculo de absurdos y sandeces  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

Magnano, desastre, que el hilo está abierto hace mucho, y echa chispas.
Los novatos , principiantes y buscavidas le quitan bolos a los MAGOS profesionales??

----------


## Magnano

¡Voy!

----------


## Bohemia

> Abre ese post mujer, lo estamos deseando


 
Anda que, cómo os va la marcha!!!!!! ja,ja,ja,ja....gracias por la bienvenida!!!!

----------


## jorge8715

Hola Eva, te lo digo con todo respeto, pero como es posible que no te guste la magia y te dedique a ella?? la magia no es un trabajo que encuentras en el diario en seccion de clasificados y que lo tienes que hacer mas que nada por obligacion o supervivencia, la magia es mucho mas que eso, es un arte e incluso un estilo de vida.
Que triste que veas a la magia como una forma de tortura disculpame pero es la forma mas tonta que he escuchado que alguien se exprese de la magia, y si es que haces magia no reflejes eso en tu "trabajo" como una forma de tortura.
Lo que yo te recomiendo es que mejor dejes de hacer tu "trabajo de maga" si es que tienes esa actitud y mentalidad porque la verdad ofendes a los magos, pero si quieres hacer el intento en la magia lo que puedes hacer: 1.es ver y leer mucha magia y ver que tipo de estilo te gusta posiblemente tu estilo no sea el de niños. 2.intentar con todo tipo de publico y si puedes todo tipo de magia y accesorios 3. desarrolla un estilo de magia y una personalidad que te caracterice como maga 4. y creo que la mas importante es CREE EN LA MAGIA si tu no lo haces la gente tampoco lo va a hacer asi que empieza tu primero por creer en ella y transimte todas tus emociones atravez de ella. recuerda no hay efectos malos, solo malos "magos"
mucha suerte y ojala cambies tu forma de pensar hacia la magia.

----------


## Ming

Muchos magos no creen en la magia, eh Jorge :-S

----------


## lalogmagic

> Muchos magos no creen en la magia, eh Jorge :-S


Efectivamente muchos magos no creen en la magia pero todos creen en la ilusión que logran en su público, que finalmente es la magia no?.

----------


## Iban

O no. Otros siemplemente la planteamos con una visión científica. Técnicas, entorno, sentimientos, psicología, tiempos y efectos no son más que variables que intentamos encajar en una fórmula. La belleza de una fórmula matemátizable no tiene nada que envidiar a la cara de asombro de un espectador.

----------


## Bohemia

> Hola Eva, te lo digo con todo respeto, pero como es posible que no te guste la magia y te dedique a ella??


No me dedico, soy aficionada por casualidad. Que no es algo que conscientemente esté escogiendo yo. Que me salen cosillas , actuaciones informales por gente de mi entorno.. De momento, no he puesto ningún anuncio en ninguna parte. Pero se corre la voz. 
Si lo hago de vez en cuando me hace ilusión. Porque es una manera de cambiar de rutina. Pero profesionalmente, no me termino de ver (de visualizar), bueno, tiempo al tiempo. Lo dejo en manos del destino.

----------


## jorge8715

Si claro Eva tienes toda la razon, pues a ver que dice el tiempo y como te trata el publico, que por lo visto muy bien y si es que te han salido eventos que no habias planeado quiere decir que eres buena y tienes la habilidad de entretener a la gente; ojala cambies de parecer y te empieces a sentir mas agusto en lo que haces, mucha suerte.
Saludos

----------


## magiadejohn

bienvenido al foro espero que sea de tu agrado
un saludo
JoHn

----------

